# HP v/s Dell Laptop..Which one is better??



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 12, 2008)

Hello digitians,
I am in search of a good decent laptop for myself. But i am confused between HP and Dell. I can't make up my mind as which one to buy. Also i am not very familiar with Laptop configurations so some help would be great.

*Usage - Basic computing, Multimedia and occasional gaming.*

I will be using the laptop to run applications such as MATLAB, Photoshop, MS Office etc so it should be able to perform accordingly. My budget for the same is Rs 40-42k(taxes inclusive). The laptop should have decent on-board graphics as well. I am eyeing the Dell Inspiron 1525 series. 

Also i have seen it on the net that Dell people only make 2 partitions of the entire HDD (that too they charge Rs 582 extra for that). Is it possible to tell them to make partitions as per our needs or is it the same standard.

Please help me decide on the configuration. 

Lastly I unknowingly configured a Dell Inspiron 1525 Laptop on the net
(worth Rs 44k/-) and gave away my contact details (even my cell no.) to them. The automated reply stated that some Dell personnel will get in touch with me regarding this purchase so now i am a bit scared. I don't know what to reply to this guy.
Please help me out in this matter.


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 12, 2008)

dont be scared, i believe you havent made the online purchase.
When they call  you, clear all of your doubts.

Going for integrated graphics is good, as it'll give a lot better battery life.
When you're settling down for mid-end laptop, i'd reccomend HP, the price to performance factor doesn't vary much between these two in this segment. The HP customer care is a lot better  than that of DELL, as DELL is new, it'll take atleast a year or two for them to sort all things out.
In My office, a collegue bought a DELL XPS laptop, in just two days he needed a replacement keyboard, & DELL gave him a high Blood Pressure for that, it was a hilarious phone call (for me & others), the CC personnel was new we belive.

But you can enjoy only old games, i dont' think you need reasoning on this topic.


----------



## thelordrrulzzz (Oct 12, 2008)

@Jhaat Maharaj
I haven't made the purchase as of yet but i got the same automated notice in my email. Then i have replied to their customer care (Online_India@dell.com) along with the online reference number asking them to cancel that order.

Now i have checked out another Dell config which suits in my mentioned budget.

I want to know what is the difference between Dell(TM) Wireless 1395 802.11g 54Mbps Wireless Mini Card  and the Dell Wireless-N card. Which among the two is better??

Come on, digitians 31 views but only 1 reply please suggest me a good laptop config.
Open up with the replies instead of just reading through the thread.

Regards,
thelordrrulzzz


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont know the difference between those two, but i believe you'll get instant replies with solution at DELL website itself, just select the model and look for the user reviews.
You can post your query on wireless cards there.


----------



## acewin (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey bro, dont you know to do installation of Windows its smple and they will give you the OS discs.
Where do you live, here in Bangalore you can check the offers for laptops. Same in Delhi or other metros.
As per me compaq and Dell both are good, you can get little better config in compaq I would say.

you can also check Asus Aspire series

you do not have much options to check laptops from Fujitsu-Seimens, they too are good.


----------



## Jhaat Maharaj (Oct 14, 2008)

thelordrrulzzz said:


> Hello digitians,
> 
> 
> Also i have seen it on the net that Dell people only make 2 partitions of the entire HDD (that too they charge Rs 582 extra for that). Is it possible to tell them to make partitions as per our needs or is it the same standard.


about this, while you are customizing the laptop online, you can opt for DELL to make one or two partitions, but you dont have the control over the size of partition.

btw, did you cosult the DELL website?

here, click the link *www1.ap.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/notebooks?c=in&cs=indhs1&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn & then click 'Product Details' under your prefered laptop.


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 14, 2008)

^Why pay DELL to create a partition, i just ordered a XPS Desktop.

for partitioning DELL charges around Rs.550 per partition (500GB HDD).

its better to resize the Partition using Vista


----------

